# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  Κατασκευή ενισχυτή με λυχνίες ECC81 ECC83 EL84

## anesmidas

Κατασκευή ενισχυτή με λυχνίες


Με τόσους λαμπάτους ενισχυτές   που έχουν παρουσιαστεί στην έκθεση κατασκευών,  μπήκα και εγώ στον  πειρασμό να σας παρουσιάσω την δική μου κατασκευαστική εκδοχή , ενός  ενισχυτή  με τις λυχνίες ECC81, ECC83 και την μελωδικότερη μικρή, την EL84. Η κατασκευή βασίστηκε στο παρακάτω κύκλωμα http://www.r-type.org/articles/art-008.htm, με μια αλλαγή στην λυχνία στην είσοδο όπου άλλαξα την EF86 με την ECC83 επειδή αυτήν είχα διαθέσιμη. Το κύκλωμα λοιπόν είναι το εξής: 




  Το τροφοδοτικό υλοποιήθηκε με το παρακάτω σχέδιο :




  και έχει χωρίς φορτίο έξοδο 350V. Με πλήρες φορτίο η τάση πέφτει στα  285V. Στο σχέδιο του ενισχυτή φαίνονται οι τάσεις σε διάφορα μέρη του  κυκλώματος. Η R4 χρησιμοποιήθηκε για εξομάλυνση και μετρώντας  την τάση  στα άκρα της βρίσκουμε  εύκολα  πόσα mA είναι η ολική κατανάλωση  ρεύματος .Ο ενισχυτής λειτουργεί σε τάξη ΑΒ και το ρεύμα ηρεμίας με τις  αντιστάσεις των 390Ω στις καθόδους είναι 30mA. Οι EL84 λειτουργούν στο  70% περίπου των ανοδικών απωλειών. Ο ήχος ακούγεται καταπληκτικά στα  αυτιά μου, με ένα μπάσο που δεν ήξερα ότι μπορούν να βγάλουν τα ηχεία  μου . Πράγματι η λάμπα δίνει άλλη χροιά στον ήχο, θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα  με τους εραστές των λυχνιών . Μετρήσεις δεν έχουν γίνει ακόμη λόγω  έλλειψης εξοπλισμού, πιστεύω να βρεθεί κάπου μια άκρη και να σας  παρουσιάσω τα αποτελέσματα, αν και για μένα αυτό που έχει αξία είναι  αυτό που ακούω, και είναι πολύ απλά υπέροχο. Ακολουθούν  τα PCB του  ενισχυτή και του τροφοδοτικού.

Η κατασκευή πραγματοποιήθηκε σε ένα κουτί που κατασκευάστηκε από MDF 16mm με κόστος 5 ευρώ.

Περάστηκε sealer και βάφτηκε με λάκα δύο συστατικών σε χρώμα ανθρακί.  Κόστος χρωμάτων 30 ευρώ, αλλά μου έμεινε να βάψω καμμιά δεκαριά ακόμα.

Τοποθετήθηκε στον πάτο ένα φύλλο αλουμινίου 1mm και βιδώθηκαν με αποστάτες  5mm οι πλακέτες των ενισχυτών και του τροφοδοτικού. Οι βάσεις των λυχνιών  κολλήθηκαν στις πλακέτες με αποστάτες μήκους 15mm  φτιαγμένους από πηνιόσυρμα 1mm για να έρθουν οι βάσεις πρόσωπο με την πάνω επιφάνεια του κουτιού.

  Στο πίσω μέρος βιδώθηκε πρόσοψη 1mm τρυπήθηκε και τοποθετήθηκαν βύσματα και διακόπτες. Κάτω το κουτί κλείστηκε με φύλλο αλουμινίου 2mm  και βιδώθηκαν τέσσερα λαστιχένια ποδαράκια.

Στο πάνω μέρος του κουτιού βιδώθηκαν οι δύο μετασχηματιστές εξόδου δεξιά και αριστερά και στη μέση ο τροφοδοσίας «ξαπλωτός».

Κατασκεύασα ένα Π για να καλύψω την ΕΜ11 και τέλος την πρόσοψη με υπερυψωμένο το κέντρο και καμπυλωμένες τις γωνίες για να «φωλιάσει» το magic eye.

Τα γράμματα είναι χαραγμένα πάνω στο αλουμίνιο, μη φανταστείτε με τίποτε διαστημικές μεθόδους, laser  και τα τοιαύτα. Η γνωστή μέθοδος που αποχαλκώνουμε τις πλακέτες κάνει μια χαρά τη δουλειά και στο αλουμίνιο. Τυπώνουμε invert ,σε μαύρο φόντο με άσπρα γράμματα πάνω σε γυαλιστερό χαρτίπεριοδικού, σε εκτυπωτή laser. Σιδερώνουμε πάνω στην πρόσοψη την εκτύπωση, τοποθετώντας πάνω της ένα λεπτό ύφασμα για να γλιστράει  το σίδερο και να έχουμε ομοιόμορφο σιδέρωμα, για 5 λεπτά περίπου με το σίδερο στο τέρμα. Μουλιάζουμε σε νερό και τρίβουμε το χαρτί μέχρι να φύγει και έχουμε τυπωμένα τα γράμματα στην πρόσοψη. Μονώνουμε όλη την πρόσοψη εκτός από τα γράμματα με αυτοκόλλητη ταινία συσκευασίας , και την τοποθετούμε για «χάραγμα» σε πλαστική λεκάνη , η οποία έχει peridrol 80% και υδροχλωρικό οξύ (άκουα φόρτε) σε αναλογία 2:1. Μετά από 20 λεπτά η πρόσοψη είναι έτοιμη. Στην συνέχεια την αστάρωσα με αστάρι για γυαλιστερά μέταλλα και την έβαψα στο ίδιο χρώμα με το κουτί, αφού άνοιξα πρώτα τις τρύπες. Οι βαφές όλες έγιναν με πιστόλι. Στη συνέχεια έφτιαξα αυτό το φωτεινό πράσινο από πλαστικά χρώματα και περάστηκαν με πινελάκι τα γράμματα. Χρησιμοποιήθηκε πλαστικό χρώμα γιατί διαλύεται με νερό και σκουπίζεται εύκολα. Προσοχή μετά το πέρασμα με πινέλο θέλει αμέσως σκούπισμα η μπογιά γύρω  γύρω  γιατί παρ’ όλο που είναι υδατοδιαλυτή  δεν φεύγει τελείως. Παραθέτω μερικές φωτογραφίες ακόμη
 




  Ξέχασα το κύκλωμα της ΕΜ11 ορίστε









*Ο κατάλογος των υλικών*

Ενισχυτής:


Αντιστάσεις

  R1=47Ω/1W
  R2=47Ω/1W
  R3=390Ω/2W
  R4=4Κ7
  R5=820Κ
  R6=820Κ
  R7=4Κ7
  R8=390Ω/2W
  R9=68Κ
  R10=1ΜΩ
  R11=270
  R12=100K
  R13=3K9
  R14=100K
  R15=15K
  R16=1M
  R17=1K8
  R18=100Ω
  R19=6K8
  R20=270K
  R21=33K
  Οι αντιστάσεις είναι 1/2w εκτός αν αναφέρεται διαφορετικά




  Πυκνωτές
  C1=47uF/25V
  C2=680p
  C3=10uF/450V
  C4=100n/400V
  C5=330p
  C6=10uF/400V
  C7=100n/400V
  C8=47uF/25/V
  C9=100n/400V
  C10=47uF/25V

  Λυχνίες
  4. EL84
  2. ECC83 (12AU7)
  2. ECC81 (12AT7)
  1. EM11 (magic eye)

  Μετασχηματιστές εξόδου: 8K/8Ω 20w

Τροφοδοτικό:
  Μετασχηματιστής: 230V / 250V 200mA , 2X3.15V 6A
  D1,2=1N5408
  D3=1N4001
  D4=led
  C1,2=220uF/450V
  R1,2=180K/2W
  R3=560Ω
  R4=82Ω/4W

*EM11*
  2. 1N4148
  2. 1MΩ
  1. 2ΜΩ
  1. 10n
  1. 100n
  1. τρίμερ 100ΚΩ

Διάφορα
  Κλέμες πλακέτας
  Ποτενσιόμετρο 470Κ log
  Μεταγωγός 2 επαφών τριών θέσεων
  Διακόπτης on/off
  Αρσενικός υποδοχέας AC για σασί
  6 RCA θηλυκά για σασί με μόνωση
  4 θηλυκά μπανάνας για σασί 

  Σ’αυτό το σημείο θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω το συμφορουμίτη μας p.gabr για τις συμβουλές του στο ηλεκτρονικό μέρος της κατασκευής. 
  Περιμένω τα σχόλιά σας  και τις παρατηρήσεις σας.

Καλησπέρα και ευχαριστώ όλους για την θερμή υποδοχή, θα προσπαθήσω να ανεβάσω πάλι τα αρχεία.


Τα ηλεκτρονικά κυκλώματα:

  

PCB:

   

Το κουτί
 
Βαμένο

Από μέσα


Το μάτι

Πίσω όψη

Κι άλλες

----------

744 (15-10-13), 

A--15 (09-10-13), 

αθικτον (07-01-14), 

angel_grig (16-10-13), 

apollonios (19-05-18), 

aris285 (09-10-13), 

arismihalos (22-01-17), 

arkoudos (01-04-22), 

bchris (09-10-13), 

billisj (05-04-14), 

China (05-04-14), 

chip (31-01-18), 

Costis Ni (02-05-14), 

ΠΑΝ (08-10-13), 

dinos.liaskos (23-04-18), 

gas_liosia (26-10-13), 

GiwrgosTH (09-10-13), 

gregpro (29-04-15), 

Hulk (09-10-13), 

ikaros1978 (09-10-13), 

Jango (15-01-19), 

jimmystoys (25-08-14), 

johndaf (14-10-18), 

katsigiannis (20-06-14), 

manis13 (09-10-13), 

manolena (09-10-13), 

Marc (09-10-13), 

moutoulos (08-10-13), 

Nightkeeper (14-09-15), 

nikman (08-10-13), 

p.gabr (08-10-13), 

Panοs (08-10-13), 

panosgats (15-06-14), 

PARKER (09-10-13), 

rep (08-10-13), 

sakisr (09-10-13), 

spirakos (08-10-13), 

SV1EDG (09-10-13), 

tiger135 (09-10-13), 

toliis69 (10-10-13), 

usa (11-10-13)

----------


## aris285

Ωρε μανα μου τι πραμα ειν'τουτο ωρε?
σε ζηλευω για το γουστο σου. Η μεθοδος γι την χαραξη των γραματων ειναι τελεια πιστευω να ειναι τοσο ωραια οσο φαινονται στην φωτογραφια.

----------

anesmidas (01-12-13), 

jimmystoys (25-08-14)

----------


## ironda19

Πολύ ωραία δουλειά . Πολύ ωραίο το αποτέλεσμα . Δεν έχω λόγια . Μπράβο Σταύρο

----------

anesmidas (01-12-13)

----------


## chris73

Να τον χαίρεσαι!  :Thumbup:

----------

anesmidas (01-12-13)

----------


## elettronica

Ευγε πολυ καλη δουλεια φιλε ,αν και αρκετα απο τα συνημμενα δεν ανοιγουν αυτα που ανοιγουν ομως δειχνουν αρκετο μερακι, αρκετη δουλεια και αρκετη ποιοτητα σε αυτην την  δουλεια . Ευχομαι καλες ακροασεις .

----------

anesmidas (01-12-13)

----------


## spirakos

Αψογο, καλες ακροασεις!

----------

anesmidas (01-12-13)

----------


## RNR

Καλα δεν υπάρχει... τέλειο εργαλειο και μου αρέσει το πράσινο επάνω... ξεφευγει απο τους κλασικούς και είναι μπροστά...πολυ ωραίο εργαλειο.

Κοιτα που θα με μπριζώσετε να φτιάξω και εγω έναν σιγά σιγά... :Smile:

----------

anesmidas (01-12-13)

----------


## dade

Πανέμορφο.Συγχαρητήρια
Τα συνημένα αρχεία δυστυχώς δεν ανοίγουν, αν σου είναι εύκολο να τα ξαναανεβάσεις
Τα γράμματα καταπληκτικά και ασυνήθιστα.

----------

anesmidas (01-12-13)

----------


## johnsin

Τέλεια κατασκευή μπράβο...Όταν υπάρχει μεράκι βγαίνει αυτό το αποτέλεσμα  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:

----------

anesmidas (01-12-13)

----------


## p.gabr

Καθε φορά που εντυπωσιαζόμαστε από μια παρουσίαση λέμε τα ίδια πράγματα,
*

Θα πω ................Απλώς μοναδικό* 
Αυτό μας δινει μια λυχνιοκατασκευη που φερει την σφραγίδα μας

Καλά ακούσματα Σταύρο να τον χαρείς

----------

anesmidas (01-12-13)

----------


## KOKAR

όμορφη κατασκευή αλλα φτιαξε τα link των φωτο γιατι δεν ειναι σωστά

----------

anesmidas (01-12-13)

----------


## Panοs

ππσσσσ τι λεσ τωρααα???
φίλε έγραψες..
χιλια μπραβο..
να τον χαιρεσε....

----------

anesmidas (01-12-13)

----------


## billtsig

πραγματικά αριστούργημα καλά ακούσματα

----------

anesmidas (01-12-13)

----------


## anesmidas

Καλησπέρα και πάλι

Αφού ξεμπερδέψαμε με το ανέβασμα των αρχείων, θα επαναλάβω σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τη θερμή υποδοχή. Σκοπός της κατασκευής μου ήταν να δείξω ότι με απλά υλικά που έχουμε όλοι στο σπίτι μας, στο εργαστήριό μας ή μπορούμε να προμηθευτούμε με χαμηλό κόστος μπορούμε να κάνουμε εντυπωσιακά πράγματα, αρκεί να ξέρουμε τον τρόπο. Αυτός πρέπει για μένα πρέπει να είναι ο σκοπός της κοινότητας το λέω και στο moto μου να διαδίδουμε τις γνώσεις και τις εμπειρίες μας. Η χάραξη στο αλουμίνιο με τον τρόπο που σας περιέγραψα, λύνει τα χέρια για το γράψιμο στις προσόψεις και φαίνεται επαγγελματική δουλειά.

----------


## ikaros1978

Αυτο θα πει ορεξη και μερακι!απο τους πιο ομορφους ενισχυτες που εχω δει! το μπραβο και το συγχαρητηρια ειναι λιγο.Χαιρομαι επισης που επελεξες ισως το καλυτερο κυκλωμα με αυτην την λυχνια σε P-P.Κυκλωμα σταθερη αξια! 
Χιλια μπραβο και παλι

----------

anesmidas (01-12-13)

----------


## andyferraristi

Κορυφαίο ...

----------

anesmidas (01-12-13)

----------


## manis13

καλες ακροασεις! Ωραια κατασκευη.Συγχαρητηρια!

----------

anesmidas (01-12-13)

----------


## CLOCKMAN

Πολύ pro δουλειά. Εύγε
Το σχεδιάκι είναι του ελεκτορ από ένα πολύ παλιό τεύχος το οποίο έιχα κατασκευάσει πολύ παλιά για κιθάρα.
και πάλι μπράβο.
Όσο για την EF86 έχω βρεί EF806 της JJ αλλά δεν πειράζει αφού έκανες τη δουλειά σου.
καλοδούλευτος να είναι

----------

anesmidas (01-12-13)

----------


## AKHS

Μπράβο κι από μένα πολύ καλή δουλειά μου άρεσε η υλοποίηση σε mdf και φυσικά τα γράμματα μπροστά επαγγελματική δουλειά

----------

anesmidas (01-12-13)

----------


## PARKER

Εντυπωσιακό !!!!!  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:

----------


## bchris

Πολυ ομορφος οντως!

Ευγε κι απο εμενα.

Θελω να σου ζητησω μια χαρη:
Αν δεν σου κανει κοπο, δωσε λιγες παραπανω λεπτομερειες σχετικα με το πως εκανες τα γραμματα στο αλουμινιο.

----------

anesmidas (01-12-13)

----------


## RNR

> Πολύ pro δουλειά. Εύγε
> Το σχεδιάκι είναι του ελεκτορ από ένα πολύ παλιό τεύχος το οποίο έιχα κατασκευάσει πολύ παλιά για κιθάρα.
> και πάλι μπράβο.
> Όσο για την EF86 έχω βρεί EF806 της JJ αλλά δεν πειράζει αφού έκανες τη δουλειά σου.
> καλοδούλευτος να είναι



Να ρωτησω κάτι Γιώργο.
Με ενδιαφέρει να φτιάξω και εγω εναν λαμπάτο για κιθάρα, MONO στα 25 watt περίπου. εσυ τι έιχες φτιάξει? Υπάρχει περίπτωση να βοήθησεις σε αυτο. Θα ήθελα να το δουλεύω σε ηχείο 8 ή 10 ίντσες.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτερών.

----------


## chris73

Αν μου επιτρέπεται σχετικά με την διαδικασία για τα γράμματα (που δεν έχω κάνει ποτέ) ο Φερνάντο από την Χιλή στο παρακάτω νήμα έχει κάνει ένα τέλειο οδηγό βήμα-βήμα
http://www.diystompboxes.com/smfforu...?topic=80962.0

τον οποίο μπορείτε να κατεβάσετε από εδώ για να μην ψάχνεται dead links
http://www.sendspace.com/file/o8bf3a

Και πάλι μπράβο για την κατασκευή σου.

*Γιάννη με 25W κιθάρας καλό κουράγιο στους γείτονες  :Lol:  και καλή επιτυχία!

----------

ironda19 (09-10-13)

----------


## RNR

Θα είναι δυνατός πολύ ε?

Οκ, ας είναι και μικρότερος 15 ή 20W, ο παραπάνω που έχει φτιάξει ο φίλος μας είναι τελικός έτσι?


 Θα χρειαστώ και προενισχυτή για την κιθάρα πρέπει και αυτος να γίνει λαμπάτος? ή δεν χριάζεται.
Ας μου προτείνετε καποιον μέσα απο εδώ εαν θέλετε, πρώτη φορά θα φτιάξω κατι με λάμπες οποτε εαν καταλήξουμε κάπου, θα χριεαστώ βοήθεια απο ειδήμονες, ήδη έχω πάρει ιδέες απο όλους εσας που έχετε κατασκευασει τέτοιους.

Σταύρο πόσα watt είναι ο ενισχυτής σου?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## anesmidas

> Σταύρο πόσα watt είναι ο ενισχυτής σου?
> 
> Ευχαριστώ



9Watts Γιάννη με 3O0mV στην είσοδο είσαι ΟΚ.

----------


## chris73

Γιάννη οι ενισχυτές κιθάρας είναι εντελώς άλλης φιλοσοφίας και σχεδίασης. Φυσικά δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν θα παίξει και σε ένα τέτοιο μια κιθάρα.
Ενδεικτικά αν θες να παίζεις στο σπίτι και να χώνεις και παραμόρφωση ένας των 5w είναι αρκετός να σου κοπανάν τους τοίχους οι γύρω όλοι μαζί.

Αν δεν έχει κάποιος κάτι πολύ συγκεκριμένο να σου προτείνει από εδώ θα έλεγα να ψάξεις λίγο για αρχή σε διάφορα site να πάρεις μια ιδέα και όταν καταλήξεις κάπου σίγουρα θα υπάρχουν παιδιά εδώ να σε βοηθήσουν.

----------


## RNR

9 watt...ουαου!

Ναι Χρήστο θα συμφωνήσω μαζι σου, γι αυτο ρώτησα και τον Γιώργο, έχουν εντελώς άλλη φιλοσοφία και θέλουν και προενισχυση σίγουρα αρκετά καλή.
 Ισως αυτος που είχε φτιάξει ο Γιωργος να μου κανει αλλιως θα παρω ένα σχέδιο μεσα απο εδω και θα δώσω πόνο!!! και εργασία!!!

Κάθε πρόταση δεκτή.

----------


## anesmidas

> Πολυ ομορφος οντως!
> 
> Ευγε κι απο εμενα.
> 
> Θελω να σου ζητησω μια χαρη:
> Αν δεν σου κανει κοπο, δωσε λιγες παραπανω λεπτομερειες σχετικα με το πως εκανες τα γραμματα στο αλουμινιο.




Χρήστο τη διαδικασία την περιγράφω στην παρουσίαση, θα προσπαθήσω να γίνω πιό αναλυτικός.
Το  δύσκολο είναι να ευθυγραμμίσεις τα γράμματα γιατί όταν σιδερώνεις την  εκτύπωση είναι ανάποδα και δεν βλέπεις.Εγώ έβαλα το χαρτί που είχα  τυπωσει τα γράμματα στο φως και σημάδεψα στο πίσω μέρος. Καλύτερος  τρόπος ειναι να σκανάρεις την πρόσοψη, αν χωράει στο σκάνερ να γράψεις  ότι θέλεις και να εκτυπώσεις. Με την εκτύπωση επειδή θέλουμε εκεί που  είναι τα γράμματα να έχουμε κενό, τα γράμματα πρέπει να είναι άσπρα και  το φόντο γύρω να είναι μαύρο. Πρίν εκτυπώσουμε κάνουμε οριζόντιο flip  στο σχέδιο για να μας βγει κανονικά στο σιδέρωμα. Εγώ εκτυπώνω σε χαρτί  από περιοδικα πουβαζουν οι εφημερίδες, λεπτό και γυαλιστερό χαρτί, που  όταν το μουλιάσεις, βγαίνει πολύ εύκολα με λίγο τρίψιμο, με το νερό να  τρέχει συνέχεια από πάνω. Το σιδέρωμα είναι το βασικότερο για να βγεί  σωστά το σχέδιο στο αλουμίνιο. Ζεσταίνουμε το σίδερο, όχι ατμού,  ευθυγραμμίζουμε το σχέδιο στην πρόσοψη και πατάμε με το σίδερο για λίγο  να κολλήσει το χαρτί στο αλουμίνιο. Τοποθετούμε ένα λεπτό πανί ,(εγώ  χρησιμοποίησα από μακώ μπλουζάκι), πάνω στο χαρτί και σιδερώνουμε  πατώντας μέτρια, περισσότερο με τη μύτη του σίδερου. Βγάζουμε το πανί  και πατάμε μια δυό φορές ελαφρά τα σημεία που είναι τα γράμματα με τη  μύτη. Ξαναβάζουμε το πανί και σιδερώνουμε όπως στην αρχη για κανα λεπτό  ακόμα και είμαστε έτοιμοι. Αφίνουμε να κρυώσει, το βάζουμε κάτω από τη  βρύση και το μουλιάζουμε μέχρι να ποτίσει καλά το χαρτί και τρίβουμε με  το δάχτυλα για να φύγει σιγά σιγά.
Προσέχουμε να φύγει καλά το γαρτί  σε περιοχές μικρές στο εσωτερικό των γραμμάτων. Στεγνώνουμε το αλουμίνιο  και το μονώνουμε παντού με ταινία  (συσκευασίας πλαστική χρησιμοποίησα  εγώ) εκτός από τα σημεία με τα γράμματα και το τοποθετούμε σε δοχείο με  το διάλυμα να το σκεπάζει 2-3 mm και σε 20 λεπτά είναι έτοιμο. Το  διάλυμμα αποτελείται από δύο μέρη peridrol (οξυζενέ 80%) και ένα μέρος  ακουα φόρτε 10-15%  απο το σούπερ μάρκετ καθαρό όμως χωρίς προσμίξεις με  διάφορα σαπούνια . Όπου έχεις απορία ρώτα. Και μια φωτογραφία από τις  δοκιμέςΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 46560

----------

aris285 (10-10-13)

----------


## SV1EDG

Αψογος από κάθε άποψη...

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Πολύ όμορφη κατασκευή, από τις καλύτερες που έχω δει!!!  :Thumbup: 
Καλές ακροάσεις!

----------


## CLOCKMAN

> 9 watt...ουαου!
> 
> Ναι Χρήστο θα συμφωνήσω μαζι σου, γι αυτο ρώτησα και τον Γιώργο, έχουν εντελώς άλλη φιλοσοφία και θέλουν και προενισχυση σίγουρα αρκετά καλή.
>  Ισως αυτος που είχε φτιάξει ο Γιωργος να μου κανει αλλιως θα παρω ένα σχέδιο μεσα απο εδω και θα δώσω πόνο!!! και εργασία!!!
> 
> Κάθε πρόταση δεκτή.



Μια χαρά είναι και για κιθάρα και πολύ καλό μάλιστα, όσο για προενισχυση, βάζεις ότι γουστάρεις, υπάρχουν ένα σωρό σχέδια στο net ή αν θέλεις και κάτι έτοιμο. Θα βαράει καλά

----------


## SV3DVW

Απλά   τέλειοοοο !!!!!!!!!!!!!   μπράβο

----------

anesmidas (01-12-13)

----------


## toliis69

Πανέμορφος!! Συγχαρητήρια και καλά ακούσματα !!  :Thumbup:

----------

anesmidas (01-12-13)

----------


## p.gabr

Σταύρο καθώς κοιτούσα βρήκα αυτό
Με το θάρρος το προσθέτω, για κάποιον που ίσως ψάχνεται 
 Ένα σχεδόν το ίδιο σχέδιο το του elektor που παραθετεις, αλλά αυτό είναι  της mullard του 1954

Baxandall, P. J. "Inexpensive 10-Watt     Amplifier," _Wireless World,_ August 1954. p. 398. (PDF,     1.8M)
αρχείο pdf για download

----------


## anesmidas

> Σταύρο καθώς κοιτούσα βρήκα αυτό
> Με το θάρρος το προσθέτω, για κάποιον που ίσως ψάχνεται 
>  Ένα σχεδόν το ίδιο σχέδιο το του elektor που παραθετεις, αλλά αυτό είναι  της mullard του 1954
> 
> Baxandall, P. J. "Inexpensive 10-Watt     Amplifier," _Wireless World,_ August 1954. p. 398. (PDF,     1.8M)
> αρχείο pdf για download



Παναγιώτη καλημέρα

Πράγματι είναι το ίδιο  αν εξαιρέσεις το ultra line που το ξετρύπωσες βρε? Το προγραμματάκι το ψάχνω, μοιάζει νάναι καλό έχει αρκετή δυσκολία όμως στις ρυθμίσεις, δεν είναι πολύ σταθερό κολλάει μερικές φορές, θα τα πούμε, ευχαριστώ. Επίσης ευχαριστώ και όλους τους φίλους που επισκέφτηκαν το θέμα μου και ιδιαιτέρως αυτούς που εξέφρασαν την άποψή τους,για οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία είμαι πάντα διαθέσιμος.

----------


## Hulk

Σταύρο τα συγχαρητήρια μου!!! επαγγελματική δουλειά!!! έτοιμος για έκθεση είναι... 
καλοάκουστος φίλε μου!

----------

anesmidas (01-12-13)

----------


## p.gabr

> Παναγιώτη καλημέρα
> 
> Πράγματι είναι το ίδιο  αν εξαιρέσεις το ultra line που το ξετρύπωσες βρε?



για κοιτα και εδώ 

http://www.thermionic.info/misc/Lars...614_Debug.html

Χμμμ ...............*κλεφτρόνια όλοι*

----------

A--15 (15-10-13)

----------


## grinderyt

Ποιήμα. Μπραβο.

----------

anesmidas (01-12-13)

----------


## anesmidas

Παραθέτω μερικές φωτογραφίες από μετρήσεις, ποu έγιναν με software, μετά την παραίνεση και την βοήθεια του αγαπητού Παναγιώτη (p.gabr) τον οποίο και ευχαριστώ από καρδιάς. Ο ενισχυτής βγάζει 12W,  κυματομορφές και παραμόρφωση στις φωτογραφίες.

----------

p.gabr (15-10-13)

----------


## anesmidas



----------

p.gabr (15-10-13)

----------


## αθικτον

Η αρχιτεκτονικη οψη της κατασκευης, δειχνει την ανωτερη αισθητικη του διμιουργου.

Θεωρω τιμη μου που αξιωθηκα να το δω.

Και επειδη ο Αξιος ανθρωπος φαινεται απο τα εργα του,  καλε μου φιλε Σταυρο : Συγχαρητηρια !

Με σεβασμο : Γεωργιος αθικτον.

----------

anesmidas (09-01-14)

----------


## KOKAR

σε συγχαίρω και για την κατασκευή σου αλλά και για το γούστο σου !!!!

----------

anesmidas (09-01-14)

----------


## billisj

Μπραβο σου φιλε μου Σταυρο... Συγχαρητηρια, παρα πολυ καλη η κατασκευη σου !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

anesmidas (06-04-14)

----------


## Costis Ni

Ωχ, πώς μου ξέφυγε αυτό;;; Φίλε είναι πραγματικά κουκλί. Και θεωρώ καλύτερα πoυ δεν έβαλες EF86. 1000 Μπράβο!

----------

anesmidas (02-05-14)

----------


## crown

Απλα recpecttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt.  .....................................profesional  job

----------

anesmidas (02-05-14)

----------


## radiofonias

Σταύρο συγχαρητήρια η κατασκευή είναι κορυφαία!
Τώρα θα πάω να κρύψω τις δικές μου απο ντροπή.

----------

anesmidas (03-05-14)

----------


## giannis237

Σταύρο bravo και από εμένα! έχω πάθει σοκ. πολύ όμορφη κατασκευή. σκέφτομαι να προσπαθήσω να τον φτιάξω και εγώ. πόσο είναι το κόστος κατασκευής του, περίπου?

----------

anesmidas (15-06-14)

----------


## ninolas

πολύ ωραία κατασκευή !!! μπράβο !!
μια ερώτηση έχω... τι ακριβώς κάνει αυτή η λυχνία EM11 (magic eye) ?

----------

anesmidas (15-06-14)

----------


## Costis Ni

> πολύ ωραία κατασκευή !!! μπράβο !!
> μια ερώτηση έχω... τι ακριβώς κάνει αυτή η λυχνία EM11 (magic eye) ?



http://youtu.be/QHXT_AsihIA

Ειναι VU-meter αρχαίου στύλ. Χρηησιμποιείται για ομορφιά.

----------


## Costis Ni

> 9 watt...ουαου!
> 
> Ναι Χρήστο θα συμφωνήσω μαζι σου, γι αυτο ρώτησα και τον Γιώργο, έχουν εντελώς άλλη φιλοσοφία και θέλουν και προενισχυση σίγουρα αρκετά καλή.
>  Ισως αυτος που είχε φτιάξει ο Γιωργος να μου κανει αλλιως θα παρω ένα σχέδιο μεσα απο εδω και θα δώσω πόνο!!! και εργασία!!!
> 
> Κάθε πρόταση δεκτή.



Μπορείς να δείς στο ax84.com έχει διάφορα σε αυτή την κατηγορία.

----------


## ninolas

> http://youtu.be/QHXT_AsihIA
> 
> Ειναι VU-meter αρχαίου στύλ. Χρηησιμποιείται για ομορφιά.



αα σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση!!

----------


## anesmidas

Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τα καλά σας λόγια. Νίκο σου απάντησε ο Κώστας.

----------


## anesmidas

> Σταύρο bravo και από εμένα! έχω πάθει σοκ. πολύ όμορφη κατασκευή. σκέφτομαι να προσπαθήσω να τον φτιάξω και εγώ. πόσο είναι το κόστος κατασκευής του, περίπου?



 Γιάννη με καλές λυχνίες (NOS) 600 γιούρα με σημερινές 300. Οι μετασχηματιστές είναι ελληνικοί από Αντωνιάδη.

----------


## betacord85

καλησπερα αγαπητε φιλε...για του μετασχηματιστες εξοδου ποσο σου πηρε?γιατι προτιμησες ελληνικους και συγκεκριμενα αντωνιαδη?

----------


## Costis Ni

> Γιάννη με καλές λυχνίες (NOS) 600 γιούρα με σημερινές 300. Οι μετασχηματιστές είναι ελληνικοί από Αντωνιάδη.



Οι NOS (new old stock)καινε..... Αμα έιναι μοντέλα μεγάλης ζήτησης δηλαδή. Να ανεβάσω τιποτα με EL86 που είναι φτηνές σα NOS;

----------


## billisj

Κωστα αμα μπορεις ανεβασε ..

----------


## anesmidas

> καλησπερα αγαπητε φιλε...για του μετασχηματιστες εξοδου ποσο σου πηρε?γιατι προτιμησες ελληνικους και συγκεκριμενα αντωνιαδη?



Μπάμπη μόνο 70 ευρώ και οι δύο. Είχα ακούσει καλά λόγια και είχαν δίκιο τελικά. Βγάζουν υπέροχο ήχο και τα λεφτά μένουν πατρίδα.

----------


## betacord85

σταυρο αν εχεις την καλοσυνη στειλε σε πμ η αν θες εδω πληροφοριες και σημειο αγορας για να ξεκινησω και εγω το προτζεκτ σου...εχω 2 ζευγαρια ματσαρισμενες 6p14-ev...με εψησες... :Smile:

----------


## Costis Ni

> σταυρο αν εχεις την καλοσυνη στειλε σε πμ η αν θες εδω πληροφοριες και σημειο αγορας για να ξεκινησω και εγω το προτζεκτ σου...εχω 2 ζευγαρια ματσαρισμενες 6p14-ev...με εψησες...






Μπάμπη πρόσεξε, αυτά που είναι στο κόκκινο έχουν να κάνουν με το μετασχηματιστή εξόδου και χρειάζεται παλμογράφος για να τα υπολογίσεις.

----------


## betacord85

> Μπάμπη πρόσεξε, αυτά που είναι στο κόκκινο έχουν να κάνουν με το μετασχηματιστή εξόδου και χρειάζεται παλμογράφος για να τα υπολογίσεις.



να σαι καλα κωστα ευχαριστω για την διευκρινηση!το κυριοτερο ειναι να μου πει για να αγορασω τους μετασχηματιστες...

----------


## thodoris69

Θερμα συγχαρητηρια για την κατασκευη σου. Μηπως θα μπορουσες να με βοηθησεις να υλοποιησω την κατασκευη του ενισχυτη αλλα με διπλο push pull δηλαδη 4 El84 ανα καναλι;

----------


## stone77

Ίσως η ερώτησή μου είναι χαζή , αλλά σε τι κλίμακα πρέπει να εκτυπώσω τα τυπωμένα ετσι ώστε να ταιριάζουν τα υλικά πάνω στην πλακέτα ;;;

----------


## stone77

> Ίσως η ερώτησή μου είναι χαζή , αλλά σε τι κλίμακα πρέπει να εκτυπώσω τα τυπωμένα ετσι ώστε να ταιριάζουν τα υλικά πάνω στην πλακέτα ;;;



Βοηθήστε σας παρακαλώ γιατί δεν βγάζω άκρη... Τι διαστάσεις πρέπει να έχουν οι πλακέτες για να ταιριάζουν τα υλικά... Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## toliis69

> Βοηθήστε σας παρακαλώ γιατί δεν βγάζω άκρη... Τι διαστάσεις πρέπει να έχουν οι πλακέτες για να ταιριάζουν τα υλικά... Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων... 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



1:1  δεν θα πειραξεις τιποτα ετσι οποως ειναι το αρχειο θα το εκτυπωσεις

----------

stone77 (07-02-18)

----------


## tankerman

> 1:1  δεν θα πειραξεις τιποτα ετσι οποως ειναι το αρχειο θα το εκτυπωσεις




Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

Με ποιό πρόγραμμα κάνεις την εκτύπωση για το 1:1 ?

Δοκίμασα και με το ACDSEE και βγαινουν τεράστιες.

Εχω πάρει τα υλικά σχεδόν όλα και ψάχνω τρόπο για να αρχίσω.

Διονυσης

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
> 
> Με ποιό πρόγραμμα κάνεις την εκτύπωση για το 1:1 ?
> 
> Δοκίμασα και με το ACDSEE και βγαινουν τεράστιες.
> 
> Εχω πάρει τα υλικά σχεδόν όλα και ψάχνω τρόπο για να αρχίσω.
> 
> Διονυσης



Στις ρυθμίσεις του εκτυπωτή σου έχεις πρόβλημα. Μην τον ρυθμίσεις να σου καλύψει όλη τη σελίδα με το σχέδιο ... Απλά να στο τυπώσει σε μια άκρη της σελίδας όπου νάναι. Μπες στις ρυθμίσεις εκτυπωτή. Απλή εκτύπωση θες, άντε να βάλεις πιο έντονο τόνερ, τίποτα άλλο

----------


## tankerman

ΜαστροΤζεπετο καλημερα,

Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση και την βοηθεια.

Προσπαθησα αλλα ματαια δεν καταφερα κατι.

Θα με βοηθουσε αν ειχες εσυ η καποιο αλλο μελος απο το φορουμ τις διαστασεις απο τις πλακετες ωστε να εχω μετυρο συγκρισεις.

Δεν εχω την τεραστια γνωση απο ηλεκτρονικα αλλα θα το προσπαθησω.

Ευχαριστω

----------


## elektronio

> ΜαστροΤζεπετο καλημερα,
> 
> Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση και την βοηθεια.
> 
> Προσπαθησα αλλα ματαια δεν καταφερα κατι.
> 
> Θα με βοηθουσε αν ειχες εσυ η καποιο αλλο μελος απο το φορουμ τις διαστασεις απο τις πλακετες ωστε να εχω μετυρο συγκρισεις.
> 
> Δεν εχω την τεραστια γνωση απο ηλεκτρονικα αλλα θα το προσπαθησω.
> ...



Τα πέρασα από το photoshop και τα μετέτρεψα σε PDF (μετά από αλλαγή ανάλυσης στα 300dpi). Τύπωσα και το ένα αρχείο και ήτανε μια χαρά. Επειδή είναι 1,3ΜΒ το καθένα στείλε μου ένα μαιλ με ΠΜ να στα στείλω.
Οι διαστάσεις είναι 11,16 Χ 11,16 για το τροφοδοτικό και 8,27 Χ 10,34 αν αυτό σε καλύπτει.

----------


## peris!

δοκιμασα και εγω να εκτυπωσω το τροφοδοτικο και την κυριως πλακετα αλλα δεν βγαζω ακρη με τις διαστασεις..αν καποιος μπορει ας βοηθησει...

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> δοκιμασα και εγω να εκτυπωσω το τροφοδοτικο και την κυριως πλακετα αλλα δεν βγαζω ακρη με τις διαστασεις..αν καποιος μπορει ας βοηθησει...



Απευθύνσου στον Μάρκο @elektronio που μόλις πριν είχε κάνει τη δουλειά αυτή μήπως το έχει ακόμα.

----------


## elektronio

Επειδή μου ζητήθηκε αρκετές φορές να δώσω τα διορθωμένα σε ανάλυση αρχεία ανεβάζω εδώ το link για κάθε ενδιαφερόμενο.

https://mega.nz/#!shUzQYgS!mEJ986m9X...B2drc-z8tohi4M

Είναι τα αρχεία των πλακετών από το αρχικό μήνυμα με διορθωμένη ανάλυση ώστε να τυπώνονται σε φυσικό μέγεθος οι πλακέτες.

----------

mikemtb (24-12-18), 

nick1974 (19-06-18)

----------


## ΓΙΑΣΕΜΗΣ-1

ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΡΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΙΔΕΑ. ΙΣΩΣ ΝΑ ΧΡΕΙΑΣΤΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΚΟΜΜΑΤΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΣΟΥ.ΜΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΤΟ MAGIC EYE ΑΛΛΑ ΕΓΩ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ ΜΚΕ EL 34, ECC 83 ,ECC81




> Κατασκευή ενισχυτή με λυχνίεςΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 46511
> 
> 
> Με τόσους λαμπάτους ενισχυτές   που έχουν παρουσιαστεί στην έκθεση κατασκευών,  μπήκα και εγώ στον  πειρασμό να σας παρουσιάσω την δική μου κατασκευαστική εκδοχή , ενός  ενισχυτή  με τις λυχνίες ECC81, ECC83 και την μελωδικότερη μικρή, την EL84. Η κατασκευή βασίστηκε στο παρακάτω κύκλωμα http://www.r-type.org/articles/art-008.htm, με μια αλλαγή στην λυχνία στην είσοδο όπου άλλαξα την EF86 με την ECC83 επειδή αυτήν είχα διαθέσιμη. Το κύκλωμα λοιπόν είναι το εξής: 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46512
> 
> 
>   Το τροφοδοτικό υλοποιήθηκε με το παρακάτω σχέδιο :
> ...

----------


## tankerman

Καλησπερα

Τελικα τωρα σκεφτομαι να αρχισω την κατασκευη και εγω
Να ρωτησω που φτιαξατε τις πλακετες αν δεν τις φτιαξατε μονοι σας?

----------


## djmikep

Πολυ ωραια κατασκευη !!!! Σε περιπτωση που καποιος θελει να την φτιαξει, μηπως μπορειτε να δωσετε διαστασεις της ξυλινης κατασκευης ? Η τουλαχιστον διαστασεις των PCB γιατι δεν ειναι σε φυσικο μεγεθος. Πως θα μπορουσαμε να τις φτιαξουμε ?
Ευχαριστω !

----------


## Nikos.V

> Αν μου επιτρέπεται σχετικά με την διαδικασία για τα γράμματα (που δεν έχω κάνει ποτέ) ο Φερνάντο από την Χιλή στο παρακάτω νήμα έχει κάνει ένα τέλειο οδηγό βήμα-βήμα
> http://www.diystompboxes.com/smfforu...?topic=80962.0
> 
> τον οποίο μπορείτε να κατεβάσετε από εδώ για να μην ψάχνεται dead links
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/o8bf3a
> 
> Και πάλι μπράβο για την κατασκευή σου.
> 
> *Γιάννη με 25W κιθάρας καλό κουράγιο στους γείτονες  και καλή επιτυχία!




Χρήστο, μήπως έχεις φυλάξει το αρχείο του Φερνάντο ή κάποιος άλλος να το προωθήσει;Δεν το βρίσκω σε κανένα λίνκ.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## argizel

Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται οι διαστάσεις του τροφοδοτικου είναι 100Χ100mm και των ενισχυτών 8Χ10mm με ανάλυση 400dpi.

----------

